# emulateur pc, bochs, wine, darwine, x11



## aflipflop (3 Février 2004)

bonjour a tous, j'ai téléchargé bochs et wine, impossible de les faire fonctionner, qqun pourrait il m'aider?
Darwin est il intégré à Panther? si oui comment ça marche?
Je n'ai pas installé X11, mais si je l'installe, ça servira à quoi? c'est un émulateur pc aussi? merci pour vos réponses.

ibook G4 933, 640Mo ddr, 40Go HD, 7455 (Apollo) v3.3

Results 92.65
CPU Test 113.17
Thread Test 81.81
Memory Test 104.44
Quartz Graphics Test 114.53
OpenGL Graphics Test 84.15
User Interface Test 129.15
Disk Test 60.23


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (3 Février 2004)

Darwin, c'est la partie open source de Mac OS X. C'est donc un "morceau" de Mac OS X.

X 11, ça permet de faire tourner dans Mac OS X des applis Unix qui tourne nativement sur mac (ce n'est pas un émulateur) mais dont l'interface graphique utilise X11 et non aqua. Ça n'a rien à voir avec l'émulation de PC...

Enfin, concernant Wine, il faut différencier deux choses :
- Wine permet de faire tourner des softs pour Windows... sans windows, mais sur un PC.
- Un émulateur permet (par exemple) de faire fonctionner des softs pour PC x86 (par exemple Windows) sur un mac PPC.
- Wine a été, je crois, porté sur Mac... Mais il faut qd même le faire tourner avec un émulateur. En gros, il devrait tourner plus vite que si on se contentait de faire tourner Wine pour PC sur un émulateur PC.

Je ne me suis pas spécialement intéressé à ce pb, mais si ça peut t'aider à y voir plus clair... j'ai essayé de faire simple, et j'espère ne pas avoir dit de connerie.


----------



## aflipflop (4 Février 2004)

merci pour ta réponse, ça confirme ce que je pensais. Par contre tu me dis qu'il faut un émulateur pour faire touner WINE et ça me parais bizar... car WINE est déjà senser émuler des appli PC... Bon s'il faut un émulateur pour faire tourner WINE, le quel me proposes tu ormis Virtual PC? merci


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2004)

En lisant Vash moi je comprends que Wine permet de faire tourner des applis PC sans windoz, mais ce logiciel nécessite VPC pour être lancé sur mac (même la version optimisé mac).

Donc VPC + Wine permettrait de faire tourner des softs PC sur mac et sans windoz.


----------



## aflipflop (4 Février 2004)

regardes ce que j'ai marqué juste au dessus et tu verras que ton intervention ne sert a rien mdr!!! mais c'est pas grave tu ne devais pas être réveillé!


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2004)

> regardes ce que j'ai marqué juste au dessus et tu verras que ton intervention ne sert a rien mdr!!!



Oui c'est vrai, j'étais pa réveillé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais de toute façon les interventions qui servent à rien, tu connais bien toi aussi apparemment...


----------



## aflipflop (5 Mai 2007)

Ben disons que j'avoue être là parce qu'il me manque des infos, donc je compte sur l'aide de certains internautes plus particulièrement de macgénération. Donc mon intervention ne sert à rien à tes yeux, ok... Puisque c'est une question... donc ça me parait logique. Mais par contre toi tu peux t'abstenir de poster si c'est pour pourrir les sujets en racontant n'importe quoi et en étant hors sujet. Quand on a des lacune en compréhension de la langue française, on commence déjà par s'instruire avant d'essayer d'instruire. Bon courage


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2007)

Bien : le mod&#233;rateur, ici, ce n'est pas toi [ni moi non plus mais bon ]
Donc vous &#234;tes gentils et &#233;changez des amabilit&#233;s en priv&#233;. Merci pour nous.


----------

